# new tv



## domiq (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,
Im buying new tv.
Can you recommend a good, budget tv?
Max cost about 1200$.

Also few Qs:
1. whats special with led tv?
2. is 3d tv worth?
3. whats better LED, Plasma, LCD or 3d?; can you tell me the difference.

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

quite a few questions , which to some extent will depend on your needs - 

whats Size TV are you after ?

LED TV has a different method of lighting the panel - using LEDs rather than a fluorescent tube - there is also LED edge lighting and full lighting which changes the price and performance 
Difference Between LCD and LED TVs | Geeky Gadgets

LEDs tend to be thinner 

With regards to the 3 question - do you want 3D tv - if so , then thats the decision 
you need to decide the requirements for your tv and viewing 

what source will you be using to view TV - HD broadcast ?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I recently was in the market for a new TV; I bought on a Samsung plasma. I just thought that the picture was a bit better than either LED-LCD or flor- LED - and it was about 2/3 the cost. It's a 3D model but that's pretty much a waste. There just isn't enough content to warrant. I got the 3D glasses for free so really no extra cost but if there were I'd skip it. It's also not an internet TV. I knew I was going to buy a Blu-ray player that had that feature so there was no reason to pay for redundancy.

My TV is a Samsung 550 HERE and I'm very pleased.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

1. whats special with led tv? reduced electricity costs and longevity of the LED lights before they fade or burn out. but in both cases, the cost/benefit of buying a regular LCD which uses CFLs is negligible.
2. is 3d tv worth it? this depends if you want a 3d tv. i personally find it annoying to have to wear glasses to watch tv. though i assume that for every tv in the future, glasses wont even be needed.
3. whats better LED, Plasma, LCD or 3d?; can you tell me the difference. a simple google search can tell you how they differ, but neither is better per se in every aspect. there are advantages and disadvantages for each.

You should've shopped around Black Friday/Cyber Monday. I got this tv Smart TVs | 40-inch 1080p 6000 Series LED HDTV | Samsung UN40D6000SF - LED TVs which included a $179 value slim Samsung AX wall mount for $699.99 final price, no shipping cost or tax. My HDMI cable cost me $1.76 and my Belkin surge suppressor (2160 joule rating) regularly $40 only cost me $12.99.


----------



## domiq (Feb 25, 2011)

I did some search and decided to go with panasonic viera 107cm (diagonal) w/ biera connect, 3d and 

Here's link

http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/TC-P50ST30


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for letting us know your final decision , looks like a great TV, I'm sure you will enjoy and I like Panasonic if i had the room, i would have gone for a large plasma , pioneer was recognised as one of the best manufacturers , when they pulled out of TVs in the UK - panasonic was the next front runner and also employed a lot of the engineers and I believe some of the technology


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

When Pioneer exited the plasma tv business, Panasonic bought the Pioneer plasma technology.


----------

